# Looking For HiveOS Mining Bios Saphire pulse rx590



## droidhackzor (Nov 8, 2019)

i am looking for a bios flash or at the very least, proper setting for higher mh/s on saphire pulse rx590 8gb. specifically the 
Radeon RX 590 8192M · Sapphire
Samsung K4G80325FB 113-5E3874U-S4R
currently i am on stock bios and running stable in hiveOS @
Power: 63 W
Fan: 100
Core: 980
dpm: 2
mv: 795
mem: 2095---these cards don't do 2100 mem well so this is as high as i could get them with the power consumption
no mdpm
no ref
MH/s: 26.03

i know the nitro+ can do around 31/33 mh/s so i am trying to find some better bios or better settings for eth while keeping the power consumption in check.
any help would be appreciated.


----------



## droidhackzor (Dec 24, 2019)

anyone?


----------



## newbie1 (Oct 3, 2020)

I cant even get HiveOS to recognise the RX590 as a 590, it shows up as a 580
any luck?


----------



## droidhackzor (Oct 3, 2020)

I haven't found any bios that get any better results than my original post. But yes, mine show up as 590's



Nowadays though, 230mh/s@790w is semi respectable, at least while also mining xmr atst.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Did you read through this thread?








						Mining BIOS repository
					

I have been testing quite a few different cards with different BIOS's I will go ahead and post each of them that I have with some instructions. If you have some tested BIOS's feel free to post them up and I will add them to the list!  Also if you are feeling nice you are welcome to donate to my...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




There's also this old tutorial on Reddit:

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/EtherMining/comments/7enbka


----------



## newbie1 (Oct 3, 2020)

thanks for that
I did have my 590 at 32MH/s on nicehash using claymore and rxboost and straps
But i moved over to hiveOS and now with the tweaking i have done I can get 30.2, but it is showing up as a 580 in hiveOS.
it is strange as in windows it shows up as a 590.
I am using the beta version of hiveOS as I have some 5700's so that might have something to do with it, and annoyingly when I download the bios using hiveOS it will not open in RedBios Editor.


----------



## droidhackzor (Oct 3, 2020)

What version of the beta are you on? I'm on 0.6-159@200918 and it shows the 590's as such. Also, yes, those tweeks work well for windows but alot of the tweeks are dependent on windows programs and both me and newbie1 are on hiveos.


----------



## newbie1 (Oct 4, 2020)

i just ran the self upgrade to 0.6-164@201003.
I shouldnt be complaining too much with 30.6MH, but it just anoys me that it isnt setup correctly and might be causing stability issues or stale shares i dunno.
I am thinking the previous owner has already modded the bios, but still strange that it shows up as 590 in windows using device manager, GPUZ and nicehash.


----------



## yoxodof891 (Oct 16, 2020)

123


----------



## Hardcore Games (Jan 9, 2021)

save the original VBIOS in case you want to sell the card to a gamer down the road


----------

